

College student expelled for discovering network security flaw - booruguru
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/story/2013/01/21/montreal-dawson-college-hack-hamed-al-khabaz.html?cmp=rss

======
ColinWright
The discussion is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090007>

Currently #3 on the front page, 447 points, 169 comments.

Here are some other versions of the story that you might like to check out:

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5091766>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092064>

